
An Introduction to Domain-Driven Design – DDD with TypeScript - stemmlerjs
https://khalilstemmler.com/articles/domain-driven-design-intro/
======
foobar_
It's easier to model domains with FP than OOP.

~~~
matteblack
Can you provide concrete examples?

~~~
enzv
[https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/ddd/](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/ddd/)

